# CF dental surgeon reconstructs faces, lives



## RackMaster (Sep 6, 2011)

A part of our medical team that not a lot of people know about or would even think exists.  It's great to hear of the miraculous work being done to save the locals lives; especially the children.



> *CF dental surgeon reconstructs faces, lives*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent post RM....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 7, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Excellent post RM....



I don't know if it is still the case today, but the USAF Oral Surgery Residents had an outstanding program. They spent time in General Surgery, Internal Med (two rotations) , Anesthesia, a bit of Plastic-Reconstructive, and Cardio-Thorasic. That was all in addition to their own Dental rotations. The ones that completed that program were top notch folks. Most of the time they are thought of as "super Dentists" that just pull molars. It is good to see a post such as this to bring home what Oral Surgeons can offer, such as facial reconstructions. As noted above, a mix of Dentistry, Surgery, and Medicine.

RF 1


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it's also great to show that some pretty amazing medical professionals choose to wear the uniform.  Years ago I dreaded the thought of a uniformed surgeon of any kind "cutting" me, the good ones were few and far between.  But I think that has changed and more than likely as a result of being at war.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 7, 2011)

Good stuff!  TY for posting G!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 7, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I think it's also great to show that some pretty amazing medical professionals choose to wear the uniform. Years ago I dreaded the thought of a uniformed surgeon of any kind "cutting" me, the good ones were few and far between. But I think that has changed and more than likely as a result of being at war.



Military Medicine is outstanding, period. We meet all the same standards as any civilian practice is required to meet. We have the same caliber of training, sit the same boards, and publish as much as civilians do. Our facilities meet the same standards as civilian facilities. Our USAF facilities were always meeting inspections. In addition to JACHO, we had to meet USAF, and major command inspections. Each inspection expected more than the others. USAF would require more than JACHO, major command would require more than the USAF, and so on....... We were inspected at least once a year by someone. I have seen medicine from inside and from the outside of the military. Military medicine is outstanding, period. The difference is, we can do the same job anywhere. I'll put military providers up against civilian providers with absolute confidence that we are as good or better in all specialties.

RF 1


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 8, 2011)

_ He could not swallow, and any food he put in his mouth would enter the orbit of his eye._

_:eek:
_


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing,  thanks for the post.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 8, 2011)

When I got to my unit in Germany, there was a young 'un with a wired shut mouth.  Over the course of 2 years that I knew him, he went through several surgeries and ended up with a new face.  I forget the original reason for starting the process, an accident compounding something else or something, but this guy had a humdinger of an oral surgeon at Landstuhl who fixed him up right.

The funniest part was watching him eat stuff - he put pretty much anything and everything into a blender.  Depending on the time of day and the day of the week, it was mixed with either milk, Coke, or beer.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2011)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Military Medicine is outstanding, period. We meet all the same standards as any civilian practice is required to meet. We have the same caliber of training, sit the same boards, and publish as much as civilians do. Our facilities meet the same standards as civilian facilities. Our USAF facilities were always meeting inspections. In addition to JACHO, we had to meet USAF, and major command inspections. Each inspection expected more than the others. USAF would require more than JACHO, major command would require more than the USAF, and so on....... We were inspected at least once a year by someone. I have seen medicine from inside and from the outside of the military. Military medicine is outstanding, period. The difference is, we can do the same job anywhere. I'll put military providers up against civilian providers with absolute confidence that we are as good or better in all specialties.
> 
> RF 1



I agree with you bro. While I had nothing to do with dental I did get an ankle reconstruction due to a jump injury and post surgery, I was able to jump again due to the excellent t/x. I recieved from the Army surgeon.

F.M.


----------

